# nervous about school admission day



## aimee-lou

16th April is d-day when we find out which school our little ones will go to. We're 99% sure that we'll get the catchment school but i did put 2 others down so there's a chance he'll end up there as he's low on the entry requirements (eldest child, no special needs, quite far out as the crow flies etc). 

Anyone else?


----------



## RachA

I was nervous with my first so I know the feeling. This time however it's pretty much a sure thing as she'll be going in either as a sibling (the first category after looked after/children with statements) or else she'll have a statement which will push her to the top. There is obviously as slight chance of her not getting in as a sibling but I doubt there will be 60 siblings who live closer than we do.


----------



## hattiehippo

Nervous here too. Our first choice isn't our catchment school and we're only 1 street out of their catchment area. But we still have virtually no chance of getting a place cos of the high birth rate.

Our catchment school is fine but it's just not the one I want.


----------



## hel_5

:hugs: I don't envy you at all, so glad we are not living in England, so many of my friends have had trouble/had to fight to get their kid into the school, where as here it's the local country school who just accept anyone who turns up!!!! xx


----------



## Scally

So nervous!!!! Our local school has 23 siblings- so everyone else is fighting for 7 places.....i really hope we are one of those!


----------



## MrsT&Ben

I'm am :( Our first choice is not in catchment and it only takes 30 children per year. 
Im desperate for Ben to go to our first choice and not the one we are in catchment for. I'll have a hard fight on my hand If he gets in our catchment school. 
I'm.even contemplating holding him back a year if we don't get in. 
Good luck ladies x


----------



## Ziggy2

We find out 16th April and it's all I can think about, really hope we get 1st or 2nd choice, I put a 3rd choice but it really is a back up option and won't be happy if she ended up going there, I will go on the waiting list for all the other good schools if that's the case. We get our place emailed to us so I am hoping it comes at midnight as I will be checking my phone all night, I presume it's an automated system so would more likely come in working hours any idea anyone?


----------



## monkee12

Hope you all get the schools you wanted x


----------



## RachA

Ziggy2 said:


> We find out 16th April and it's all I can think about, really hope we get 1st or 2nd choice, *I put a 3rd choice *but it really is a back up option and won't be happy if she ended up going there, I will go on the waiting list for all the other good schools if that's the case. We get our place emailed to us so I am hoping it comes at midnight as I will be checking my phone all night, I presume it's an automated system so would more likely come in working hours any idea anyone?

I put a third choice but I can't actually remember what it is lol. We are pretty much guaranteed our 1st or 2nd so 3rd choice just in case.


----------



## discoclare

Nervous, nervous, nervous. Every day I am counting down the days.

I am in London and loads of people here don't get any of their six choices. I live down the same street as my catchment area community primary and am really panicking that we won't get in, we would have made it the last two years but with a booming birth rate every chance is that we won't get it. there are a lot of schools around here with ridiculous catchments: things like 0.1 miles!


----------



## discoclare

Ziggy2 said:


> We find out 16th April and it's all I can think about, really hope we get 1st or 2nd choice, I put a 3rd choice but it really is a back up option and won't be happy if she ended up going there, I will go on the waiting list for all the other good schools if that's the case. We get our place emailed to us so I am hoping it comes at midnight as I will be checking my phone all night, *I presume it's an automated system so would more likely come in working hours any idea anyone*?

I know the date is the same for all of England - 16th, not sure if the time is the same but for our admissions website (London boroughs and Surrey) we can log on to see the offer after 5pm.


----------



## Rachel_C

I hadn't even really thought about it! Our first choice is our nearest school. Last year 38/60 places were awarded on distance from the school, the furthest being about 3.5km away but we live on the next street so about 200m away. I don't think we need to worry :) If LO didn't get in there, our second choice is a good school too. If she didn't get in there, I think we'd just go on a waiting list and wait for a place.


----------



## Beckettshades

I'm stressing- our first choice is a church school that only takes 30 kids a year xx


----------



## Scally

discoclare said:


> Ziggy2 said:
> 
> 
> We find out 16th April and it's all I can think about, really hope we get 1st or 2nd choice, I put a 3rd choice but it really is a back up option and won't be happy if she ended up going there, I will go on the waiting list for all the other good schools if that's the case. We get our place emailed to us so I am hoping it comes at midnight as I will be checking my phone all night, *I presume it's an automated system so would more likely come in working hours any idea anyone*?
> 
> I know the date is the same for all of England - 16th, not sure if the time is the same but for our admissions website (London boroughs and Surrey) we can log on to see the offer after 5pm.Click to expand...

Oh i didnt realise there was a set time, i was planning on to start looking after midnight! x


----------



## Missy86

I am stressing about it, I only put down 2 schools and our first choice is only 0.1 of a mile away so we should get it but I won't be happy till I know for sure


----------



## aimee-lou

Thaks for the responses ladies. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's worried. Everyone else I talk to here seems very relaxed about the whole thing.


----------



## katy1310

I'm nervous!!! Our first choice is not our catchment school, but the head teacher told us nobody has ever been refused yet.....fingers crossed! She's already in pre-school there which apparently will stand her in good stead, so we've been told. But I'm still very nervous. Good luck to you all, hope you get the schools you want! x


----------



## special_kala

Ive totally changed my mind what school i want and am kicking myself for not putting it down!


----------



## Cat lady

I'm stressing too! Keep on having nightmares that Thomas will be placed in the only school in our catchment area which is terrible. Excellent at Ofsted, but we looked around twice and I hated it!
We find out by email on the 16th usually by 8am.
xxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Totally worried about. Nervous is an understatement 

We get an email 'sometime after 4pm' but someone I know last year didn't get hers until gone 8pm. Argh!

Our first choice is the 3rd closest school to us, and we've been attending church for 3 years to hopefully get a place. It only takes 30 though, so it's a very worrying time! I'll be a mess next Wednesday all day long. Lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm pretty confident LO will be going to my first choice school, it's the closest school for miles, she attends the pre-school and it's just a quiet little village school that doesn't have loads of applications. If she doesn't I don't know what I'll do because I really didn't like the other two choices.

I hope everyone gets their first choice!


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Nervous here too...good luck to us all x


----------



## wishuwerehere

I really hope we get our first or second choice...each is about 500m away in different directions. We would've got into our first choice 1 year of the last 3 and our second choice 3 years of the last 3 so hopefully we're pretty well in one of them, but i didn't like my third choice anywhere near as much.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Losing sleep over it.

I'll be devastated if she doesn't get our first choice!


----------



## stephx

I'm so nervous :(

I fell in love with our 1st choice but it's a 30 kid intake and we don't live that close. The head teacher said they have taken kids from much much further away so I'm just praying were lucky!

Bristol admissions site says emails will be sent at 10am on 16th


----------



## Jchihuahua

I am SO nervous. My heart sinks whenever I remember, I don't think we'll get out first choice and I really really dislike our catchment school.


----------



## Laura80

I have to wait until the 30th April for my letter, the wait is driving me crazy.


----------



## CocoaOne

Oh Laura - that's horrible! We get an email after 4pm (although it can take longer to arrive depending on email provider) or we can log on to the system after 5pm to find out. 

The wait whilst I'm at work all day will be awful!


----------



## aimee-lou

Awww bum! I've just realised that I've got MIL here all day. I'm going to have to not say anything at all all day otherwise she'll be making me worse asking a million and one questions and getting me all worked up! 

Meh!


----------



## Missy86

I'm getting stressed lol 

I will be logging on the website at 12pm tomorrow and maybe then I can get some sleep


----------



## Gingerspice

We had an email last week telling us we get an email on the morning of Wednesday to advise of which school child is placed. 

I can't change things so yes I'm anxious but I'm not worried. We're in catchment and the school takes out of catchment in previous years so I'm hoping there's spaces left.


----------



## sparkle_1979

Another worried mum here :(


----------



## Missy86

Woohoo we got our first choice


----------



## gingajewel

Yayyy we got our first choice too :-D


----------



## jenniferannex

I am also very nervous and worried she won't get in :( I can find out tonight from 6pm! It can't come quick enough!!


----------



## loopylj

We got our first choice too. Xx


----------



## jenniferannex

That's great for those who got their first choice :happydance: hoping I will be celebrating later too!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yay for people who got their first choice :happydance: email due at 10am, I'm so bad at waiting! Glad I don't have to wait until six, I'd go dotty


----------



## aimee-lou

Apparently we'll get ours 'this afternoon' - whatever that means! lol 

Arghhh I hate all this.


----------



## Beckettshades

We got our first choice! So relieved!! X


----------



## stephx

Anxiously waiting for 10am...


----------



## wishuwerehere

Steph I just got an email - you're in Bristol city council area right?

We got our first choice :happydance:


----------



## stephx

1st choice :happydance: relieved would be an understatement :lol:


----------



## jenniferannex

All these first choices are making me soooo nervous!!! I can't wait until 6pm!! Glad you all got where you wanted :D


----------



## hattiehippo

1st choice here too!


----------



## special_kala

I NEED to know now! :haha:

We dont even get a time fram.


----------



## Amyface

Can people tell me what the catchment area is for schools they're applying for? I know they're obviously all different, but we don't get told anything like that so I have no idea if we're within a normal acceptable distance of our first choice or not.


----------



## hattiehippo

On the Essex schools website you put your address in and it tells you which school's 'priority admission area' (catchment) your house is in. It's not always obvious - we live closer to 2 other schools than our actual catchment one.

Have you tried googling school admissions for your area and see if the website has any info? I do think some areas don't have catchment areas but do some kind of lottery thing instead.


----------



## ~RedLily~

We got 1st choice too :)


----------



## PresqueVu

First choice! makes things more awkward but pleased - good luck all :flower:

Amyface - we are about 1.3 miles away from the school we've got, but we honestly didn't think we had a chance looking at catchment areas for them! (the oxfordshire thing is https://www.oxfordshire.gov.uk/cms/sites/default/files/folders/html/maps/localview_fusion.htm you might be able to find a similar thing on your local gov site?)


----------



## Amyface

Ah OK, we're O.7 miles so I'm hoping that's OK. The only info we get is how many places and how many people put it down as first choice last year. We don't know if they were siblings, SEN, how far away etc. We're applying this year so might have to ring up and see if I can badger any more info out of them!


----------



## Missy86

I am so impressed with essex county council, not only did the publish the results at midnight, we had an email at quarter to 1 last night and I have just had a letter in the post


----------



## special_kala

There has to be a c#ck up with our place. We got into a school that only takes 30 kids a year...last year they had 51 applicants!

We didnt put it as a choice!


----------



## Amyface

special_kala said:


> There has to be a c#ck up with our place. We got into a school that only takes 30 kids a year...last year they had 51 applicants!
> 
> We didnt put it as a choice!

Have they had a bad ofsted or some bad results published in the mean time? Maybe less people applied because they thought they wouldn't have a chance and it's ended up under-subscribed? Is that what you did? Could be others thinking the same way.


----------



## special_kala

I dont like the school which is a pain. 

No bad ofsted. Its actually considered to be the better school in the area


----------



## Jchihuahua

Got our e mail at 12:30am. Second choice here. I knew our first choice was not very likely so I'm not surprised or upset as our second choice is a good school in a nice area, although we'll go onto the waiting list for our first choice school.


----------



## hattiehippo

Missy86 said:


> I am so impressed with essex county council, not only did the publish the results at midnight, we had an email at quarter to 1 last night and I have just had a letter in the post

Me too! I nearly fell over with shock when the letter arrived this morning as well as an email at 12.30am :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Special kala that's strange isn't it! Are you happy with that school or are you going to appeal? 

I've still got another 2.5 hours to wait until I find out! Driving me insane!


----------



## aimee-lou

We got first choice. I'm relieved as I know Earl will be in familiar surroundings and also it's only 3/4 of a mile up the road so easy enough to walk. His pre-school is right next door. 

I'd have been happy enough with any of them, but our first choice was the best all rounder lol. 

:thumbup: to everyone who's got first choice and good luck to those who have more work to do. 

Kala - are you going to appeal/ask for an explanation. I know if all 3 of our schools are full we get 'allocated' a space but it says on our application that we'll get a full breakdown of why.


----------



## Beckettshades

Glad you got your first choice Hun!
Anyone who wants to stroll over to my uniform thread now and offer their two cents would be awesome :p

Really hope that those who aren't happy manage to get somewhere with appeals xz


----------



## Gingerspice

We got email at 6am and we got first choice


----------



## sunshine114

We still don't know! In our local authority if you applied online you could log in to see today otherwise a letter would be posted today. We couldn't apply online because of statementing for sen, so we did a paper copy.
We will reject any offer which isn't our fist choice, but now they are just about ready to write his statement we should get our first choice anyway, as long as the local authority agree mainstream is the best place for him.


----------



## jenniferannex

Eeeee been trying to get on my councils website for 50 minutes it's sooo busy I just can't get on to look!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yayyyy we got our first choice :D


----------



## discoclare

special_kala said:


> There has to be a c#ck up with our place. We got into a school that only takes 30 kids a year...last year they had 51 applicants!
> 
> We didnt put it as a choice!

51 applicants isn't a huge amount for 30 places. Not all those applicants will get a place as 51 is the number who had it for any preference, so some of those may have put it 2nd or 3rd but received their 1st or 2nd choice for example, therefore never received an offer for that school.


----------



## discoclare

I am in London and we didn't find out until 5pm so it was an anxious day!

We got our third choice which I am pleased-ish about. Though in my mind I had already imagined DD at second choice school (our community catchment area primary), which is down our street! Interested to know where we are on the waiting list for that one! DD's best friend got his sixth choice (they live in same catchment area as us and put catchment area school 1st), his mum isn't thrilled but is pleased she at least got one of her choices as she had convinced herself she woulsn't get any of them.


----------



## Beckettshades

It's amazing how different areas are, we only get 3 choices on the form. X


----------



## alicecooper

We had the option of 3 choices but I only picked 1 (the school that my eldest two are currently at). Got the email today at 9am - accepted. Phew!


----------



## Raggydoll

We could list up to four schools, but only chose three. I'm really happy we got our first choice.


----------



## louandivy

We got.first choice, soooo happy as it's an outstanding school with only one class per year.and it's a 5 minute walk away!


----------



## RachA

We got our first choice - now just got to decide if we are going to go with it lol. We will accept the place but it's looking likely that E will have a Statement by Sept so we will then get the choice of what school to name on that statement and it can be any that we want anywhere in our LO. I think it's likely that we'll go with our first choice school anyway as DS goes there already.


----------



## RachA

sunshine114 said:


> We still don't know! In our local authority if you applied online you could log in to see today otherwise a letter would be posted today. We couldn't apply online because of statementing for sen, so we did a paper copy.
> We will reject any offer which isn't our fist choice, but now they are just about ready to write his statement we should get our first choice anyway, as long as the local authority agree mainstream is the best place for him.

Could you not do it online anyway? We are awaiting a statement for E but still applied online. Once the statementing process gets to a certain point we have to state the school we want and even though we'll of accept our first choice school we can still change our minds and put a different school on the statement.


----------



## sunshine114

RachA said:


> sunshine114 said:
> 
> 
> We still don't know! In our local authority if you applied online you could log in to see today otherwise a letter would be posted today. We couldn't apply online because of statementing for sen, so we did a paper copy.
> We will reject any offer which isn't our fist choice, but now they are just about ready to write his statement we should get our first choice anyway, as long as the local authority agree mainstream is the best place for him.
> 
> Could you not do it online anyway? We are awaiting a statement for E but still applied online. Once the statementing process gets to a certain point we have to state the school we want and even though we'll of accept our first choice school we can still change our minds and put a different school on the statement.Click to expand...


No, there was a delay with the initial ed psych, who in out local authority does the request for stat assessment. She was going to see him and start the ball rolling one week after the closing date, so we couldn't tick the box that said stat assess in progress! So we were advised to write a paper covering letter to explain all that, basically so they knew we would be getting a statement so hopefully to not make more work for themselves they would just give us first choice. 

We've stated our school now and it was our first choice on the form, but there's still the chance the local authority will want to send him to a specialist speech and language unit, which we don't want


----------



## aimee-lou

So pleased that so many are getting their first choice. :thumbup: 

I was so worried as there are supposed to be a shortage of spaces in our town (there's 4 reception classes, with 240 spaces in total) but I'm yet to hear of anyone not getting their first choice this year - that includes one girl who applied to a school in a totally different town, a church school with a 30 entry!! :wacko:

So sorry to those who have got further work to do. I hope you get your appeals sorted and it works out. I'll be looking out for updates. x


----------



## sparkle_1979

If anyone like us didn't get their school and need some info on what yo put in an appeal that may help, my uncles a governor for the school board and sent me an informative email xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

And happy for all you that did :) xx


----------

